# недорогой 5 рядный донор



## wlastas (12 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток
В детстве (30 лет назад) я закончил муз школу. Играл на Аккордеоне - был у меня серийный 4/4 вельтмейстер, но мы его продали в 90.
Сейчас потянуло на баян и в качестве тестово/экспериментального я прикупил не игранный "Концерт".
Довольно быстро разобрался с компрессией, переклейкой/настройкой голосов.
Сейчас вот даже осваиваю наклепку - хочу сделать получше зазоры на басах.
Осталось обесшумить кнопки и переклеить клапана - с учетом ломаной деки работа непростая.
Из-за изначальной конструктивной дубовости всей механики у меня сильные подозрения, что итоговый результат меня не сильно вдохновит.
В связи с чем у меня несколько вопросов к специалистам.
1. Значительно-ли улучшиться "мягкость" нажатия и станет ли меньше шум при игре быстрых не легато пассажей, триолей/флежолетов и т.д .
2. Возможно ли их(пассажей, триоли) вообще играть на таком классе баяна.
3. Возможно ли присабачить 5 рядный гриф/механику на мою модель баяна, и с какой модели его можно снять.
4. Что можете сказать о механике на:
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_pyatiryadnyy_weltmeister

_grandina_561103495
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/dva_pyatiryadnyh_nemetskih_bay

ana_firotti_1704383014
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/dva_nemetskih_knopochnyh_akkor

deona_barcarole_1630052106
5. Можно ли на аккордеоны(из п 4) установить отечественный бас/аккорд резонатор и на сколько это трудозатратно.


----------



## vev (12 Май 2018)

Сорри за офтоп...


В первом объявлении Аккордионированный баян Weltmeister Grandina стоило бы назвать Баянизированный аккордеон по звуку то...

А что это они парами продаю? Для стереофонии чтоль? 

А по делу хочу спросить: а на кой черт все эти мытарства? Не проще ли купить то, что сразу будет ухо радовать? Зачем сопрягать ежа и ужа?


----------



## Labian (12 Май 2018)

vev (12.05.2018, 18:09) писал:


> Для стереофонии чтоль?


Вы б,еще о бинатуральном эфекте сказали...уникальный Вы мой...


----------



## vev (12 Май 2018)

*Labian*,

Хорошая тема для обсуждения. Сидя за инструментом каждый день с эти сталкиваемся... Начитанный Вы наш...


----------



## Labian (12 Май 2018)

а Вы, смышленНый...


----------



## vev (12 Май 2018)

*Labian*,
https://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/879282


----------



## wlastas (12 Май 2018)

vev/ писал:


> ...А по делу хочу спросить: а на кой черт все эти мытарства? Не проще ли купить то, что сразу будет ухо радовать? Зачем сопрягать ежа и ужа?


Так нет никаких мытарств - мне в кайф вся это возня. Я вон сегодня практически избавился от просвета в 3/12 басовых голосах - они теперь стартуют от малейшего нажатия - и воздух вообще не жрут по сравнению с тем что было утром.
Я уверен, что меня более чем устроит звук/отзыв после моего ремонта, так как я слышал в живую аналогичный баян.
Но не радует шумная тугая(дубовая) механика - хочется бархатистый/глубокий звук баяна с ломаной декой+какие нибудь регистры+ мягкая, тихая клавиатура похожая на ту, что была на моем аккордеоне и к которой я привык.
Купить наверно проще - но с моими запросами это будет Юпитер - 200к+ за вариант после кап ремонта


----------

